# NEW 2021 MAKEK 25PLUS ILLUSION RAISED CONSOLE $ 80,890.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2021 MODEL IS ONE OF THE LAST 21 MODELS THERE IS IT HAS RAISED CONSOLE, TALL GRAB RAILS, POWERED WITH A VF250LA YAMAHA MOTOR, DUAL PAINT JOB, DUAL LE BROC SEATING, JACK PLATE, HURRY BEFORE THE 22 MODELS ARE HERE THE PRICE GOING UP ON 22 MODELS CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY 361-758-2140 $80,890.00































































*


----------

